# Fancy Buckets



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm after 2 fancy buckets to complete the detailing image, as my current ones are completely different. Those Zymo'l buckets that Mircale Detail use seem top, but I'm guessing they are stupidly expensive.

Oh and I can't believe I've just started a thread asking which bucket to buy :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

About £30 each matey...for the ***** ones anyways...


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

like these myself

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/pinnacle-wash-bucket-combo-p-321.html


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I looked at the Motorgeek ones as they are quite smart, and also these are a real bargain for US folks

http://www.ocdgarage.com/grguwasywibu.html

but they never replied to my email about shipping to the UK (not too bothered about the Dolly if it adds too much to the weight).

As it happens, I PM'ed david g to see if he could get the Chemical Guys buckets in white with the gamma seal lids as they weren't on the website, and it turned out he has/had them. 
They are like this

http://www.chemicalguys.com/DETAILING_BUCKET_p/acs_101.htm

only taller and can be seen (without lids) on one or more of the collection threads.

Haven't seen the ***** ones though? In fact in the Bugatti detail he seems to be using GritGuard buckets like these

http://www.gritguard.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=28

which look very similar to the CG ones (including the lids).


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been looking for some time now! I emailed David G aswell, the CG buckets are £18 (i think) but not on the site! 

The grit guard site told me they will deliver to the UK, just send them an email with your address and they will give you a price for postage.

Although they are very similar if not the same as the pinnacle buckets on motorgeek, im not sure about the red and black....so im still not sure what to do lol

Mark (mucky_marques) has the CG buckets though with the lids! really good, and you can use them as a seat aswell :thumb: lol if you

Maybe a group buy for some buckets coming on???


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Miracles used to use the Z ones but now he has a set of these by grit guard with dollies. They came from Mike at the Polishing company NOT CHEAP THOUGH










I do actually want another one of these but can't face the cost at the mo. Worth thinking i went for two the same but if i had ordered them again i'd have got the rinse bucket a diff colour blue lid, guard and dolly etc

They cost £130 to get in mainly due to size. Mine came in with Miracles on a pallet of 303 to reduce cost and they still wern't a bargin!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Oooh...Seriously Nice Epoch :thumb:

How much did they set you back? I was considering buying a set from Autopia.

:thumb:

Gaz


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Oooh...Seriously Nice Epoch :thumb:
> 
> How much did they set you back? I was considering buying a set from Autopia.
> 
> ...


I could be interested too Gaz :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i want them grit guard ones


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Never expected such a response! I think £130 on two buckets is a bit much though tbh


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gary_R said:


> Never expected such a response! I think £130 on two buckets is a bit much though tbh


Yep i agree

I did have a chat about a cheaper price for more but the problem is the box they come in is about 2 ft by 1 ft so the more you bring the greater the cost. Unlike heavy small items like bottles were weight is the thing that costs. More bottles doesn't alays increase the weight band. These are space, and space costs


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

i have two of these that i purchased from ron at motogeek that are the same as Epoch's but have pinnacle written on buckets.. Give Ron a shout he may give you a deal if buying more than one
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/grit-guard-wash-system-with-dolly-p-304.html


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've the CG ones and they are huuge! Use them as seats too. They look as professional as any others to be honest. Yes, they don't come with a dolly, but surely us men can carry a bucket around a car?!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 2 grit guard buckets like epoch has, but one has a black lid and the other blue. I want another one too. I dont have the dolly's though. Dont really need them and i cant justify the cost just because you cant be arsed to pick it up. I got mine from the polishing company too. Wouldnt be without them and the watertight lid is a must for me.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> i have two of these that i purchased from ron at motogeek that are the same as Epoch's but have pinnacle written on buckets.. Give Ron a shout he may give you a deal if buying more than one
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/grit-guard-wash-system-with-dolly-p-304.html


I might consider a couple of these, anyone care to approach em for a GB if we can get enough folk interested??


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i had a gg one with a dolly but i hated it Sorry guys, when working it is a pain to drag around a car with you and takes up too much room in the van, IMO, 
the buckets are great tho im just not a fan of the dollys


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

james b said:


> i had a gg one with a dolly but i hated it Sorry guys, when working it is a pain to drag around a car with you and takes up too much room in the van, IMO,
> the buckets are great tho im just not a fan of the dollys


what do you use then


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

i use a mop bucket my wife got from work (cleaner) it has wheels,it has a grit guard that does the same job and works for me if you go to any cleaning company they will sell you one for about £8


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

steveosri said:


> i use a mop bucket my wife got from work (cleaner) it has wheels,it has a grit guard that does the same job and works for me if you go to any cleaning company they will sell you one for about £8


i know what your saying and for personal use would be great!

but when u are doing a customers car i dont think that would look professional.

but good idea for home use!!!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

steveosri said:


> i use a mop bucket my wife got from work (cleaner) it has wheels,it has a grit guard that does the same job and works for me if you go to any cleaning company they will sell you one for about £8


I spent an age looking for just such a thing online, but couldn't find anything suitable - i.e. they were all square and wouldn't take a round Grit Guard which I already had. If anybody does have a link, might be worth posting it up.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> i know what your saying and for personal use would be great!
> 
> but when u are doing a customers car i dont think that would look professional.
> 
> but good idea for home use!!!


I can't help but think "it's a bucket" - what would the average customer expect someone washing a car to use other than "a bucket"?!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a Pinacle bucket with dolly from Ron @ Motorgeek and a Chemical Guys one. I use the dolly one as a the rinse bucket (stays in one place) but mainly as a seat when working on / polishing lower part of of the car and its great, saves my back and knees.

_I can't help but think "it's a bucket" - what would the average customer expect someone washing a car to use other than "a bucket"?!_

If a bucket is just a bucket, then is polish just a polish ? etc etc. The main advantage of these buckets is the grit guard, worth its weight in money.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> I can't help but think "it's a bucket" - what would the average customer expect someone washing a car to use other than "a bucket"?!


i just think image is a big thing if your working at the higher end of the market.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Look every one is right in there own right, it all personal preference ok if you are doing other peoples cars and claiming to be the best you need fancy ones with what ever on them its the "look" the grit gard ones do look good as they say scratch free cleaning on them i like that when i was using them people used to ask about them etcand the taller buckets are better for lots of reasons one is they hold a load more water and two the rinse bucket will become less dirty as there is more water to dilute thus keeping your wash bucket solution cleaner especially on Range rovers etc they are handy

and for what i use, i change all the time always have GGs in them but i really like the see through tall ones i can get hold of they are near on the same as the GG ones size wise but see through so then clients can see the benefits of two buckets and GGs, also i can see how my wash and rinse waters are doing


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

Gary_R said:


> I'm after 2 fancy buckets to complete the detailing image, as my current ones are completely different. Those Zymo'l buckets that Mircale Detail use seem top, but I'm guessing they are stupidly expensive.
> 
> Oh and I can't believe I've just started a thread asking which bucket to buy :lol:
> 
> Cheers.


I just brought 2 of these. Not to bad money wise. 
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/buckggt.htm


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

spotless said:


> I just brought 2 of these. Not to bad money wise.
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/buckggt.htm


Let us no what they are like, and if you wouldnt mind posting some pictures!

Has anyone got in contact with carwashnwax about the taller, seal lid CG buckets??

Si


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

As I intimated in an earlier post, I have the taller CG buckets with gamma seal lids from David at Carwashnwax - they arrived on Friday.
I think they were a very good price - but I already had the Grit Guards to put in them, making them cheaper, and they were added to an outstanding order, so may not have incurred P&P (it all helps).
Looking at all the different buckers for sale, the taller buckets do all look very similar (well apart from colour or logos) and Gamma Seal seems to be some kind of generic lid on most if not all of them.

I guess that most traders could probably provide them at a similar price but if you want the CG ones, PM David (david g) for a price as they aren't on the website.
Perhaps there are some Grit Guard stickers you can stick on them if you have the genuine inserts but nothe GG buckets - if you are really want the buckets to advertise the fact.

Oh and if you really want a picture, here is a link to a thread with a picture of the taller buckets (without lids) - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38365


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

spotless said:


> I just brought 2 of these. Not to bad money wise.
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/buckggt.htm


I may settle for 2 of them or these:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21_60_61&products_id=202


----------



## Jones36 (Jun 3, 2007)

Gary_R said:


> I may settle for 2 of them or these:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21_60_61&products_id=202


Im gonna get one of them to go with the black bucket i got here, had my other bucket stolen at a car show last weekend :doublesho


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

exotic detail said:


> Let us no what they are like, and if you wouldnt mind posting some pictures!
> 
> Has anyone got in contact with carwashnwax about the taller, seal lid CG buckets??
> 
> Si


Yes w have some of the 20 litre buckets with the gamma seal lids,the grit guards fit snuggly into the bottom of the buckets :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd be happy with these too, if anyone knows where I can buy them?


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

So, nobody has yet been 'fancy' enough to have buckets screen-printed with their detailing company name?
That would give a more professional image than ANYTHING pictured in this thread so far.


----------



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

I like the ones from tesco. 85 pence ach... I can do the 10 bucket system for under a tenner 

Fair enough if you're a pro then by all means have a fancy bucket but surely you must have something better to spend you money on....

H


----------



## LyndonD (Jul 11, 2007)

Atm I just use the halfrauds red buckets, not that big but work well  Only 1.99 each too


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

You can get the Z ymol wash caddy here

http://www.johnswax.co.uk/acatalog/Washing_Accessories.html


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

^does it say "we saw you coming" inside, at the very bottom?

Seriously guys, £30 for a bucket is stoopid. 
The grit guard itself, granted, is a niche product and could command a 
higher price but an actual plastic bucket (Whymol included) is worth a quid, tops.
If a pro detailer showed up at my house with one i'd think, 
"ooh fancy. I bet (and hope) he gets them at a good trade rate."


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

kirkn99 said:


> You can get the Z ymol wash caddy here
> 
> http://www.johnswax.co.uk/acatalog/Washing_Accessories.html


Cheers, I better start saving hehe.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

The tall slim CG ones look good but i spunked over £30 with postage (for two)on the other ones and to be honest, they're crap! The grit guard rattles round and doesn't fit properly and the buckets are exactly the same as the tubs my bathroom tile adhesive came in!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> ^does it say "we saw you coming" inside, at the very bottom?
> 
> Seriously guys, £30 for a bucket is stoopid.
> The grit guard itself, granted, is a niche product and could command a
> ...


On a more practical level, I would be more inclined to think :

"I hope he paid an extra £9 fper bucket for a grit guard to put in the bottom of each of those £30 tarts windowboxes, because they don't seem to be included".


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd be thinking "so I'm paying him £x an hour to buy a posh bucket with"


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going to a fishing shop tomorrow to have a look at some buckets and prices.

My next door neighbour had a bucket, with a lid, looked the right diameter for a GG when he was washing his car today. Very tall aswell.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I can't help but think "it's a bucket" - what would the average customer expect someone washing a car to use other than "a bucket"?!


The customers that have watched Paul Dalton on the TV and listened to him note that 'this costs £22 a bottle - these are £17 for two' etc etc. Exactly the same reasoning that architects all have Mercedes. Image is huge, and no matter how silly or unjustified it is, turning up with some expensive buckets vs turning up with ones that they use at the kosovan wash, determines your professionalism and attention to detail.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

How about one of these?
http://www.homebrew4u.co.uk/homebrew-equipment/plastic-fermentation-bin-gallon-litres-youngs.asp
A grit guard or simple home-made version of one and you are done.

If you and detailing don't get on, then you can always turn to drinking beer instead :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Gary_R said:


> I'd be happy with these too, if anyone knows where I can buy them?


Asda have something VERY similar to the £30 lomyZ wash buddy in their £1 specials section


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

They won't fit bigger buckets though. Certainly not the CG ones.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gary_R said:


> I may settle for 2 of them or these:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21_60_61&products_id=202


On scroll down.
Cant understand the wording..
As it states 2 grit gaurd plus sets with lids..works out ot about £28.50
Does that include 2 buckets
:newbie:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I think it's 14.49 for the one bucket. Add 12.50 for an extra bucket. Add £14 for two buckets and two lids.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the ones from Motorgeek as can be seen the in garage/collection gallery!


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I think it's 14.49 for the one bucket. Add 12.50 for an extra bucket. Add £14 for two buckets and two lids.


Think ill email them to clarify...
Would that still be a decent price at just over £40 for the 2...?


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

spotless said:


> I just brought 2 of these. Not to bad money wise.
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/buckggt.htm


i have also just purchased two of these buckets and good for price with grit guard and lid which is very useful if your bucket is on van and you don't have to empty contends every time so saving a few quid on shampoo:thumb:


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

pstevo said:


> Think ill email them to clarify...
> Would that still be a decent price at just over £40 for the 2...?


£28.49 for 2x grit guard plus sets & lids, 2 buckets, 2 grit guards & 2 lids :thumb:


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks Vinny ..
Has anyone took advantage of this deal..


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

nortonski said:


> I might consider a couple of these, anyone care to approach em for a GB if we can get enough folk interested??


I might be interested if the price is right.

 Could be a brucey bonus


----------

